# Im a technician



## Mr.Fitnah

Not really much of an artist
I have trouble with composition .
I m building a double neck guitar for my son.
4 string bass 6 string electric .






I will be using turbor carvers resins and oil paint  and elments  from Book art 
Deeplinking » Book, Paper, Scissors
If anyone would like to contribute to the effort please fell free to post artistic elements that could be included  please post them here.
thanks


----------



## JW Frogen

You are building a great memory for your son, a dream, perhaps even a vocation or profession of love too?

You are an artist.


----------



## Mr. H.

You got 3 different woods there? I'm guessing cherry, oak, and ??


----------



## Mr. H.

Walnut.


----------



## JW Frogen

My late father loved wood work, he made me a really crap baseball bat. (I am not saying that your wonderful instrument is crap).

He grew up in Australia, so was cricket infected. This bat was cursed in the game of baseball, I could not use it, but I did for a time, (while the punks played with aluminum) which is why I never made it to the MLB. It was a fowl stick.

But I will be God damed if it will not be the first item I take out of my house in a fire, the one thing I want to be buried with.


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

Mr. H. said:


> You got 3 different woods there? I'm guessing cherry, oak, and ??



Based on  the research the type of  wood in the electric guitar it is fairly irrelevant as  the pick pus do the work and any subsequent reverberation is based on techniques and the physics of  induction  rather than the characteristics of the wood will leads me to believe I safe to use plastics .the plastics will only be a 1/3 inch thick as is .
He is a classical guitarist { who plays classical music almost exclusively
} and  this will be a  hanging wall piece for the most part.


----------



## JW Frogen

But then my Dad was the kind of man who, when I struck out, would rush to the fence and say &#8220;beautiful swing son, next time you will hit it out of the park.&#8221;

My God I miss that man.

And I hope to pass his spirit on to my son.


----------



## JW Frogen

My father lived into his 90s, he had a wonderful life, he lived like he wanted to live, and loved more than most men can, he had a fair life, but I still curse the moon for his death.

OK, I am offically drunk now.


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

Elements  like this  will be incorporated based on the "agate "as if  fits my painting style with is much like a disturbed Pollack


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

JW Frogen
This message is hidden because JW Frogen is on your ignore list.
View Post Today, 01:41 AM
Remove user from ignore listJW Frogen
This message is hidden because JW Frogen is on your ignore list.


You dumb POS.
 I dont read your  post.
 You apologize to Terry 
Drop all the way dead until then.
Let me know  when you  are in 
727 area  code
 33755
and you want to go away for ever .
I will help you disappear.


----------



## JW Frogen

Mr. Fitnah I like you, may I offer this advice?

Never ignore anyone in this world, this is our time, our drama, our plot in the glorious Shakespearian Globe theater; this is the only play we have, and we are all here for a reason, every last one of us.

We are all, every last one of us, part of the plot.


----------



## JW Frogen

But you are right, I did owe Ms. Terry an apology.

Which I gave.

All part of this glorious plot.


----------



## RetiredGySgt

JW Frogen said:


> But you are right, I did owe Ms. Terry an apology.
> 
> Which I gave.



Here let me help, since he can NOT see your post.


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

RetiredGySgt said:


> JW Frogen said:
> 
> 
> 
> But you are right, I did owe Ms. Terry an apology.
> 
> Which I gave.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here let me help, since he can NOT see your post.
Click to expand...

Link?
I don't hold grudges.
Where does she accept
She has be scarce  since then .


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

Anyone with art  that will  lend it self to this project?


----------



## Ravi

Mr.Fitnah said:


> *Not really much of an artist*


No, you aren't. That is pretty apparent from the way you fuck the language...Im instead of I'm and Mr.Fitnah instead of Mr. Fitnah.

Art is visual and your elements jar.

No offense, it just had to be said.


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

Thanks. Ive  had you on ignore for months,  and you  come up with what  anyone on earth can detect from space?
I cant write  spell and nyquil doesnt help.
HNY.


----------



## Ravi

Sure you can. You just don't try and are sloppy.

Stuff like that carries over into every aspect of your life.


----------



## Ringel05

Mr.Fitnah said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> 
> You got 3 different woods there? I'm guessing cherry, oak, and ??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Based on  the research the type of  wood in the electric guitar it is fairly irrelevant as  the pick pus do the work and any subsequent reverberation is based on techniques and the physics of  induction  rather than the characteristics of the wood will leads me to believe I safe to use plastics .the plastics will only be a 1/3 inch thick as is .
> He is a classical guitarist { who plays classical music almost exclusively
> } and  this will be a  hanging wall piece for the most part.
Click to expand...


Classical guitar, I would stick with wood, even with electric.  There is a tonal quality plastic can never achieve even on a solid body.
I am an old Andrés Segovia fan from way back.  The man was a master of the classical guitar.  He frequently used a non-electric twelve string which was absolute heaven to listen to when he was playing.


----------



## Missourian

Ravi said:


> Mr.Fitnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Not really much of an artist*
> 
> 
> 
> No, you aren't. That is pretty apparent from the way you fuck the language...Im instead of I'm and Mr.Fitnah instead of Mr. Fitnah.
> 
> Art is visual and your elements jar.
> 
> No offense, it just had to be said.
Click to expand...



http://www.usmessageboard.com/general-discussion/101645-usmb-posters-make-the-news.html

Grammar nazi 

Go tell Bones she's no artist because she leaves out an apostrophe.


----------



## RodISHI

Mr. Fitnah you may want to consider some inlays for your project.


Custom Luthier, Custom Inlays, Custom Guitar Inlays, Custom Pearl Inlays, Custom Fretboards Inlays, Custom Fingerboard Inlays, Abalam, Mother of Pearl - Custom Inlay Services

I like their custom work in this link the best.
Specialist Inlay Suppliers - Custom Inlay for Musical Instruments and Furniture Making


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

Next time this is an experiment  we have decide to swirl paint .
Its been nicely contoured sanded and sealed .Once the weather cooperates we will  erect a paint room and do a base coat .
As for plastic guitars they have been around for awhile
http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=acrylic+guitar&search_type=&aq=f


----------

